# Razer Megalodon Headset Microphone Not Working On My PC



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, I've had my Razer Megalodon Headset for about 5 months now, not a single problem until just recently, my microphone has stopped working. I have tried it on a different computer, and it seems to work fine, but on mine it isn't working. I have tried so many things and nothing seems to want to make it work. Also, in Recording Devices next to the Razer Megalodon where the green bar goes up and down based off noises it picks up, nothing happens. I have tried unplugging it, replugging it, holding down the button on the control box thing to reset it, uninstalling it from my computer and reinstalling it, putting it as the default device and lots of other random things hoping it would make it work. Does anyone know anything I could try? I have tried updating drivers for it, and my sound card and everything seems to be up to date. 

If it helps:
Computer: Dell XPS 720
Operating System: Windows 7 Service Pack 1 64-bit
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz
Sound Card: Creative SB X-Fi (I think)

The Razer Megalodon is a 7.1 surround sound headset, it has it's own sound card inside it's control box, and it plugs in with USB (I have messed with the controls on the box, also tried several different USB Ports) The problem has gone on since 6/28/2013. The first day it happened, I messed around, restarted my computer and checked stuff out, and eventually after randomly trying later that day it started working again, I have no idea why it did, but it hasn't worked since I somehow got it to that one day.

I have tried contacting Razer, and all they suggested was resetting it, and contacting my computer manufacturer to see if there are any drivers I need to update.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello Sam welcome here,

Firstly, since you said it worked with another PC, maybe we can try to narrow your issue down by examining the two different environments. 

My first thought would be that the X-fi you have might have interfered with your USB kit for that Razor Headset's software/config. Try physically taking out the X-Fi, or disable it in the device manager lets see what happens.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Alright did that, and it didn't seem to do anything other than remove a few options from Playback/Recording devices in the Sound part of the Control Panel. And I would physically remove it, but I don't know too much about PC's and I do not want to mess anything up. Thanks for the reply though, I wasn't sure if anyone was going to.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there a difference of operating systems between the two systems? How about windows update? Is it set to auto on your dell? Maybe something was downloaded, maybe even a windows update that conflicted with the Razor? 

Additionally, did you try any other USB device in that same USB port to verify that the USB port is fully functional? Another thing you can try -- is using system restore. If using win7 just type restore in the search box. Give your current state of operations a name (usually I just give it the date) and create a restore, Then look back see if you have a date where you are pretty sure your Razor was working correctly. Try using that restore, and if it doesn't work you can either 'undo' the restore, or pick the restore you just created an go back to that - then we'll go from there.

In addition you may want to read this concerning overall issues with that unit.

Razer Megalodon Compatibility issues?


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

No, both have Windows 7 SP1, same update as far as I know, and both my computer and the other one I tried my headset on are set to automatically update.

I was thinking about trying a system restore but it's too late for that, the earliest is 6/30 which was after the problem happened. I do remember what it said I installed that day, which was a bunch or Razer programs, Razer Game Booster, Razer Synapse 2.0, Razer Comms and Razer Surround. I tried out Razer Surround which was basically a control panel for your headset but my headset wasn't even on the list. Anyway, i've already uninstalled all those programs to see if it worked.

Also, just to be clear, the only problem i'm having is my microphone isn't working. Audio on the headset works perfectly fine.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Well you may have a bum MIC on your unit, unfortunately. Try it again on the other computer if it works again on the other PC I would tend to think there may be an issue with a program you have installed and the headset/MIC part of it, and of course the only way to know that is a clean reformat and re-install of the operating system then try it before you load up any other programs just windows updates.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Hahah there is no way I am reformating my pc, and it is still working on the other computer. Thanks for trying to help, I think I will ask around some other forums then.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

You might check security apps, Malware Bytes Anti Malware has been guilty of negating USB headset mics. If you have MB installed try uninstalling it. Can't hurt. Another thing you can try is re-installing all your chipset drivers (including USB filter driver if you have one).


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok, soo, a weird thing just happened. I have Norton Anti Virus, and I went on there and it said something was wrong with it, like I needed to do something, so I ran the File Cleanup and then the Registry Cleanup which made the little thing go away and gave me the green checkmark that is usually there. Then right after I was talking to my friend and told him about how it wasn't working, and then I went under Recording Devices and noticed that the little bar was going up extremely high, which happens when I turn up my Mic Sensitivity and Mic Level which I did earlier while messing with it. But, when I do it when my microphone decides not to work, it goes up near the top and bounces up and down. When I saw it just a few minutes ago, it was all the way up at the top. So i clicked the Mic Level button on my headset's control box and I could hear myself, then I turned down the volume on both so it was at the lowest which is what it is usually set at, and i noticed that the little bar next to my Razer Megalodon headset in Recording Devices was going up and down when I talked. Then, it stopped. and now its right back to where it was, not working. Idk what made it do that, it might have started working even before I ran both of those things on Norton. I have no idea. But I don't know why it stopped again. All i've done today is run those 2 things on Norton, and played a few games.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Check website handling/blocking - this was te\he feature in MalwareBytes that was disabling USB mics under the protection/tab/websites. Maybe something similar with Norton.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Couldn't find anything named that, or anything similar.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, if you have your Norton Key, valid, if it were me I would uninstall Norton entirely, using the Norton Uninstaller also

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us...N_EndUserProfile_en_us?product=home&version=1


and see how it works from that point. If it works ok? I would consider dumping Norton, unless you can email Norton tech support and ask how to fix the issue.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok, sorry for the late reply, i've been lazy and really didn't want to go through with more stuff to try and get it to work. I have uninstalled Norton, tried the headset, it did nothing (Norton is now reinstalled).


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Sounds like a driver issue to me, first check another microphone works in that system where your headset isnt.

Secondly update your sound card drivers.

Thirdly download the firmware for the Megalodon headset. Razer Support

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

I just bought a Blue Snowball iCE microphone the other day, i'll let you know if it works when it gets here. I have already tried updating, downgrading, then updating again with my sound cards drivers. And, I have installed the firmware for my headset.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

New microphone came and it is working fine.


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Then if the headset is working elsewhere, it has to be driver/firmware related.


----------



## OfficialSam (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah I would think so but i've already tried uninstalling the headset from my computer, reinstalling it, reinstalling drivers/updating drivers.


----------

